# Need Help - 65 GTO Upper Control Arm



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't want to make a long story, I'm in a situation where I need to remove the upper control arms to replace the upper ball joints. Reading the "Chassis" manual it's a simple job to remove the arms and replace the bushings - NOT. Any advice on how this task is completed? As others working on their cars, thisis really beginning to be a PITA. :nonod:

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Its not one of favorite jobs, but never the less one that is a 4 on a scale of 1 - 10. I don't know where you are in this process, but in very short form. Jack up the front side of the car and support it under the frame. Place a floor jack under the shock, bottom arm and put a little pressure. The wheel/tire should be removed by now. Loosen the upper ball joint nut about 3-4 turns and use a hammer to knock the ball joint loose of the stud. Support the drum/disc with usually a wire so that when you finally take the ball joint apart it will not stretch/break/damage the brake line. Raise the floor jack to give it good support and then gently remove the nut. The tension should be very loose before you remove the nut completely. I would also replace the bushings on the upper arm at this time, remove the bolts and slide out the whole assembly. I cleaned my A-Arms, sand blasted them repainted, drilled out the ball joint if this is first time?? or removed the nuts/bolts if after the first time. Maybe you just want to replace the ball joint only, then the upper bushings are not necessary. Mine were rotted pretty good. Probably missed some steps, but post back.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can replace upper ball joints with the arms in the car. I did the ones on my '67 in my garage in about 2 hours start to finish. The lower control arm needs to be supported!! Cut the rivets out, install the bolts. An air chisel is mandatory for any kind of speed.


----------

